# Intestines (tripas) Meat or Organ?



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I found some beef intestines today at the store for a good price so I got some. But are they meat or organ? 

Thanks!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

if it's white it basically has no nutritional value. the tripe you need isn't sold in stores.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

It isn't tripe (the 2nd stomach), it's guts. Intestines. 

Tripas and Tripe aren't the same thing.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anyone answer this question? Are beef intestines MM or OM? Can I feed them? 

Thanks.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would say it's MM and don't see why you can't feed them.

But just like the tripe, if it's in the grocery store then it's been cleaned and processed for human consumption. I wouldn't think there was anything very nutritious about them at that point.

Do they look like this?


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Lauri. They do look pretty much like that, except with more color. brownish-pinkish. I just stuck them in the freezer. I'll eventually get around to feeding them. I mostly wanted to know if they were OM or MM because I was grinding OMs this morning for my picky bunch. 

This is what I'm working on today... 150 lbs. Only 3 weeks worth... You can see the intestines in the front on the left.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

GEEZ!







That's a lot of stuff. I bet the pups love it! Lol.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, yeah, they hang out in the kitchen (temporary abattoir) and get every speck of stuff I fling. LOL When I'm done, I just set the cutting board on the floor. LOL


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: FourIsCompanyWhen I'm done, I just set the cutting board on the floor. LOL


ME TOO! Lol. And here I thought I was just weird.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI would say it's MM and don't see why you can't feed them.
> 
> But just like the tripe, if it's in the grocery store then it's been cleaned and processed for human consumption. I wouldn't think there was anything very nutritious about them at that point.
> 
> Do they look like this?




Looks like fettucini kinda.. lol


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Slaen
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI would say it's MM and don't see why you can't feed them.
> ...












I guess that's one way to think about it!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL @ Slaen! 

I was thinking tape worm. 

Good luck sorting those things. I helped a friend package 40 lbs of that stuff ages ago, and it was SO gross. It was all slimy and slippery, and the stuff inside was all gritty. They wanted to give me a coupla of bags for Janka, and I was like, "Thanks but no thanks."


----------

